# Looking for players (text; pbp & live)



## Aiodjed (Jan 30, 2022)

basic info can be found here:




__





						nema
					

nema (ttrpg) on ImgBB




					ttrpg.imgbb.com
				




you can find us here:
https://discord.gg/jt2mKaeZNr


----------



## Aiodjed (Oct 14, 2022)

bump updated!


----------

